# Gudmundur Johannsson-Skipper of The Medford



## albertsdottir67 (Oct 29, 2012)

Looking for hints about my Grand father, Gudmundur Johannsson. He was Skipper of The Medford. A Trawler that was struck off Georges Bank, by an Army Transport vessell. I would like to know more about his history of being a Captain.


----------

